# Is it advised to use PPP SSS even if they don't have a sensitive skin/stomach?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have been feeding my guys the PPP SSS for 8 years because they had a sensitive stomach. It's great for their coats too, it has a lot of Omega 3s. 

I don't think it will hurt your boy but if he's not having any skin or stomach issues, he really doesn't need to be eating it. My guys did not do well with chicken or corn. 

I only give my boy Salmon treats too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, it's a fine food regardless. No corn, wheat or soy, and salmon based.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yes - I feed it simply because it is salmon based. My dog did equally well on Pro Plan Chicken and Rice.


----------



## megthechamp (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks! I just want to make sure it wouldn't make his coat oily or make any allergies potentially occur if he's not having them (kind like in humans if you take allergy medication too long, you can START having allergy issues).


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

megthechamp said:


> Thanks! I just want to make sure it wouldn't make his coat oily or make any allergies potentially occur if he's not having them (kind like in humans if you take allergy medication too long, you can START having allergy issues).


In my experience it improves the coat. It does contain some chicken though. I had my 8 year old on it and he definitely has a chicken allergy. After calling a nutritionist at Purina I was informed it contains chicken. The lamb version of the SSS does not.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Do you know which version? The ingredients list for the salmon doesn't have any form of chicken anywhere on it (but my boy has no problem with chicken so it wouldn't matter).



DblTrblGolden2 said:


> In my experience it improves the coat. It does contain some chicken though. I had my 8 year old on it and he definitely has a chicken allergy. After calling a nutritionist at Purina I was informed it contains chicken. The lamb version of the SSS does not.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

hotel4dogs said:


> Do you know which version? The ingredients list for the salmon doesn't have any form of chicken anywhere on it (but my boy has no problem with chicken so it wouldn't matter).


Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach Salmon contains chicken. It's either in the animal fat or the natural flavor. I honestly can't remember. I could find the e-mails if you need to know. I had to call Purina, Royal Canin, and Farmina to verify which recipes had no chicken. Royal Canin's only suggestion was there hydrolyzed protein option. Purina has a hydrolyzed protein option as well as the PPP SSS lamb version. I was feeding the PPP SSS Salmon because by reading the label I though it was chicken free.

My guy had an anaphylactic reaction a few months ago. (He got a bite of the puppy's food) We had questioned a chicken allergy several times, but we definitely figured it out that night. Then I really started investigating.

I've always fed Purina Products. My current puppy is on their Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy Chicken and Rice. If you have questions they are very helpful.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks. I shot them an email. I agree, they are very helpful!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks. I shot them an email. I agree, they are very helpful!


I actually just called them and they said that both the SSS Salmon and Rice, and Lamb are chicken free. I don't know why they advised me against it before. I am waiting for conformation from a nutritionist. I'm wondering if it's because it's produced on the same line with chicken or something. I spoke to Tania, at customer service. I have to make sure before I can feed it, but it would make my life a whole lot easier. I also asked her if there had been a formula change and she said No.

I switched to the Farmina Cod & Orange Ancestral Grain and he is having the most horrific gas ever. Please let me know what you find out as well. I'm in a situation where I have to be sure, but boy I hope Tania is correct!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

My dog uses PPP SSS. There is no chicken. My dog cant have chicken. It makes her poop yellow. She has no issues with the salmon SSS. They would have to put it on the label if their was.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Cpc1972 said:


> My dog uses PPP SSS. There is no chicken. My dog cant have chicken. It makes her poop yellow. She has no issues with the salmon SSS. They would have to put it on the label if their was.


Okay everyone, so I called back this morning. I'm getting ready to have to buy more dog food and would really like to feed Purina if possible. The Farmina he's on is just causing gas.

I was initially told this morning by Gabriel at Purina (the 1-800 no) that the Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach Salmon and rice contained NO CHICKEN. They have three foods that don't: PPP SSS Salmon & Rice, PPP SSS lamb & oat, and hydrolyzed protein. 

I then explained my situation and he inquired with a supervising nutritionist. *Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach Salmon and Rice DEFINITELY CONTAINS CHICKEN BY PRODUCTS.*

The nutritionist said the only two foods that do not contain any are the hydrolyzed protein and PPP SSS Lamb & Oat.

I'm not sure what level of chicken it contains, but it can not be fed to a dog with an allergy like mine.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> In my experience it improves the coat.



I found this, too. My girl had a nice coat on PP Chicken and Rice, but she has an even nicer coat on the salmon SSS.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I just googled where PPP is made and found that Purina states that 99% of their food is made in USA with USA ingredients. But what about the other 1%? Does anyone know if some of their food is made in China bc if so, that is concerning. I was planning on feeding PPP once our new puppy comes with rotation with maybe Farmina or Open Farm. Also, do you feed the PPP all stages to puppies?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

debbie624 said:


> I just googled where PPP is made and found that Purina states that 99% of their food is made in USA with USA ingredients. But what about the other 1%? Does anyone know if some of their food is made in China bc if so, that is concerning. I was planning on feeding PPP once our new puppy comes with rotation with maybe Farmina or Open Farm. Also, do you feed the PPP all stages to puppies?


I believe some vitamin ingredients like vitamin k might be brought in from China. Cant be sure though. What I love about purina pro plan is it is made in their own factories. They do not outsource to any other mfg so they can control the quality.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Cpc1972 said:
> 
> 
> > My dog uses PPP SSS. There is no chicken. My dog canÂt have chicken. It makes her poop yellow. She has no issues with the salmon SSS. They would have to put it on the label if their was.
> ...


I still think you are getting wrong Info. I do not believe it would be left off the label. My dog cant have chicken fat or anything chicken.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I suppose the animal fat that is listed on the ingredients could be chicken. But most foods will say chicken fat.

Edit to say the animal Fat Preserved with Mixed-Tocopherols that is listed on the bag is beef fat. There isnt even by products listed on the ingredients.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I have no idea why it’s not on the label. I also don’t like that you can get different answers. I’ve fed Purina Pro Plan products for at least 20 years. He won’t eat their RX hydrolyzed protein food. I think I’m just going to try a different brand hydrolyzed protein food. It’s my understanding that dogs prefer some other brands more. My vet sells Purina so that is just easier.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Almost all vitamins/supplements in all dog foods, human foods, and vitamins are from China. 




Cpc1972 said:


> I believe some vitamin ingredients like vitamin k might be brought in from China. Cant be sure though. What I love about purina pro plan is it is made in their own factories. They do not outsource to any other mfg so they can control the quality.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

hotel4dogs said:


> Almost all vitamins/supplements in all dog foods, human foods, and vitamins are from China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think or at least hope that a big company like purina tests the quality of those vitamins before using them.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

One... dogs can't be allergic to fats or oils, just amino acids (Protein) and dogs with chicken allergies can have chicken fat as long as it's a good manufacture and uses clean chicken fat and not fat with some chicken pieces left in.



Two... usually 90% of a gas issue is due to to much food in the system. If the dog can't digest the food fast enough, the dog will be gassy and even more can lead to loose stools. It's also not just total volume, but a more nutritionally dense food (more calories be cup of food) can mean the same volume of food of a more nutritious food can still be more then needed to digest properly. So a better more nutritious food you may need to go from 2.5 cups a day to 2 to keep them regular and less gassy.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I looked at the Purina web site and they say their animal fat is beef based, not poultry. I might try the Purina sensitive skin and stomach for the reason Fromm started putting chicken not only in the gold line but the 4 star line too.

I emailed them about changes to the 4 star line but no response. People on Facebook that asked about the 4 star line also got no response. They had a post previously saying that duck had been remove due to trade wars in the gold line but deleted it from their website.

Duck and sweet potato became chicken so I switched to the salmon. That is also now filled with poultry recently and they have not changed the web page to reflect it. Chicken, Chicken fat, chicken liver within the past month or so in the salmon a al veg with no mention at all to the consumer.

I liked Fromm for my dogs. Small family owned company etc. I should just home cook again but it is a lot of work. Tucker ate 10 cups a day to maintain his weight. Why you ask, it's simple, water content.

All of my previous dogs could gobble down chicken I made with no problem but not my current one. Just a sniff of it and she will have diarrhea all over the place.


----------



## goldwhiz (Feb 15, 2019)

About JUDGING a dog food by its INGREDIENTS list... as in, has salmon & no corn or soy

Um, forgive me, but that's NOT what a nutritionist with credentials would say. Sounds sensible (I know), but ... can't 'judge a book by its cover.' or its marketing claims. It's the nutrients the ingredients supply & how they interact inside your dog's body that matters. All the co.s formulate their dog foods according to the same AFFCO guidelines. If that were enough, we wouldn't have dogs sick & dying from *diet-related* DCM. NINETY per cent of them had been eating a grain-free diet from one of the smaller, newer boutique companies. Companies that lack the expertise & resources of the big four (Purina, Hills, RC or Eukanuba-Iams). Which note, have ZERO reported cases of DCM despite their huge share of the market. So, if you like facts & want to make a safe bet, you go with the Big Four - they do quality control, have in-house experts & run feeding trials. The two FB groups devoted to the problem are the place to go if the two sides of your brain are battling and also, to find out what's new.


----------

